# Anyone Growing Vanda coerulea supra (Lord Rothschild variety)?



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2017)

I bought a seedling from Orchidweb ( orchid limited) about ten months ago. 
By the time I learned about this plant, larger ( still small) seedlings had already been sold out and only 2inch pot size were left. 
The flower potential justified the price got the small seedling and so I bought a few to distribute to others who wanted it as well as keeping one to myself. 
Seedlings looked 'ok' when arrived. 
After ten months, it has grown barely half small leaf. Rather frustrating. 

About a month ago, Popow from Germany listed this species on eBay with a picture showing basically the same flowers as this Supra variety, flat round dark blue flowers. Their sample photo showed the plant that are blooming size and the cost was unbelievably cheap! 
I wish I had gotten more than one! 
They notified me today that the plant has now been shipped. 
I hope it's in good condition and bloom for me on the next one year. 
Quite excited about this after having been rather angst about the small seedling that won't do much at all.

Looking forward to my box! It will come with a buddy, Paph (Liberty Taiwan x Roth)!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 19, 2017)

How are you going to water it?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Just like any other things I have. 
It's not huge, but they start blooming when quite short.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 19, 2017)

So dunk in a 5-gallon bucket every day? Twice a day?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2017)

No, I grew Vandas in pots and acrylic vase. 
Pots were watered when they approached driness. 
Acrylic vase was empty and vandas were in 4 inch plasti basket hanging inside the vase. I would fill them up with water and let soak.
I did this about two three times a week, plus misting the roots every morning and night. 
Yeah, with time, I got tired and they grew too tall to handle, and I got rid of them.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 19, 2017)

A dream of mine is to have an indoor pond (with arrowana and freshwater stingrays) with vandas over the pond; water with dunking vandas in pond and/or misting to automatically refill pond.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2017)

That would have to be quite big a pond to house those fish! lol


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 19, 2017)

I got one of Popow's plant earlier in the year. It is doing great for me, lots of new leaves and roots. I grow it in a yogurt tub. Some RO water in the bottom (half an inch) and the leaves droop over the rim of the tub as the roots go into the water. Daily misting with Ray's K-lite. 

The plant is still small and I doubt mine would flower for another 2 years or so.


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2017)

Is this Vanda not a cool growing orchid?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 20, 2017)

abax said:


> Is this Vanda not a cool growing orchid?



Yes, according to http://www.orchidspecies.com/vcoerulea.htm . Perfect for home growing. But mine did well on the windowsill in full sun and does seem to take the heat (but I can see mine did better in the cool house compared to the hot Iowa summer outside temps).


----------



## monocotman (Oct 20, 2017)

*Coerulaforms of coerulea*

I am sure that OL state that they have been line breeding this form of the species for several generations and now have something special. Certainly the flowers on the plant that they use for the short video is stunning and way better than a run of the mill coerulea.
Like you I did happen to buy a small seedling last spring. 
It has sat on the floor of the unheated greenhouse ( in the UK) in a coarse mix of leca and bark in full sun and has grown steadily, putting out a couple of bigger leaves.
The temperatures must have been quite a bit lower than yours, so maybe it likes a cool to intermediate environment,
David


----------

